# Energieteich?!?!



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Mai 2017)

Da ich mich gerade mit einer neuen Heizung beschäftige und "alle" eine Wärmepumpe empfehlen, bin ich beim Stöbern im Netz auf diese Projekt gestoßen http://www.beglau.de/referenzen/projekt-energieteich/

Klingt nach einer verlockenden Kombination...

Hat hier jemand dazu Erfahrung?

Wobei es vermutlich aufgrund des geringen Energiebedarfs auf eine einfache Luft/Wasser Wärmepumpe rauslaufen wird...

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------

